# Bought one!



## vanny (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi All,

New here so be kind.

Went to the NEC looking for tea towels or something and put a deposit on a Eurostyle A69! 

We are "up grading" from a VW camper and for our family the A69 looked great. 

We would be interested to hear any thoughts or opinions, are we mad or have we got what we felt looked a good quality chasis with decent living space for sensible money?

Cheers


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*A69*

Congratulations.

Must look at what an A69 is!

Happy and safe travels,
Trev.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Vanny

First of all, welcome to MotorhomeFacts  

The Eurostyle is made by Dethleffs, who have a pretty good reputation in the motorhome industry. For that reason, I think you've probably made a good choice  

By the way, a lot of us have gone to a show for one thing, and come away with something else much more expensive :roll:

Gerald


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Vanny - a very warm welcome to MotorhomeFacts.  I hope you enjoy being with us. Collectively, we are a friendly bunch that can offer a huge depth of experience and expertise, as well as companionship.

You've gone and done it, haven't you? The A69 looks a fine MH, I'm sure you'll enjoy it. It's a bit of a step-up from the VW!

One point which I will always make... The GVW or MAM is 3,850kg. I take it you have a licence to drive such a vehicle? Please reassure us. :roll: 

If you want to know more about 'proper' motorhoming, then subscribe to the tune of £10. That will allow you access to the search facility, you will be able to enjoy discounts on various things... insurance, accessories, ferries...

Keep an eye on the Rallies and Meets details, low down on the Main Page, join in when you can.

Whatever you decide, enjoy your new motorhome. Good luck. :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dethleffs*

You did not fancy one of these then?










Trev


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello vanny, i hope you enjoy your new MH and welcome


----------



## vanny (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks very much for all the positive comments and yes we have licences that cover us for driving this weight of vehicle.

I will look into joining up properly.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## robi49 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Bought one*

Hi all, just bought a Summer 2008 3 berth dethlets on a ford tran chas. it is minted my first MH plenty of caravans 2.2 Dti LHD low mileage and also joined this forum. looking forward to touring.
robi 8)


----------



## vanny (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, 

Welcome, hope you enjoy it!! 

We are still loving ours, the transits been great. Off for our summer hols soon, can't wait.

Enjoy


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Welcome Robi49, enjoy your new van.

Sue n John


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome Robi - lots of knowledge on MHF should you need it.
Enjoy your new van.


----------

